# New to the site and freemasonry



## b-mac (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello just thought I would introduce myself to the site. I am not yet a mason but will be going through my initiation tonight! kinda nervous but yet excited. I have a lot going on right now between college and moving etc, but I feel I can and will find the time to add freemasonry in my life. I really like this website and all the information it has to offer it seems like a very good place with good helpful people. Hope to chat more with all of you in the future!


----------



## Benton (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to the community! You'll find many answers to your questions here, so please feel free to join the discussions and enjoy your stay!


----------



## cog41 (Jun 13, 2012)

Greetings!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah, welcome to the site!!!  Hahah and congratulations on your inititation last night!  Lol you didn't look nearly as nervous as the other candidate lol.  If you read through the articles and the discussion forums on here, you will find a TON of information from a lot of VERY knowledgable Brothers on here.  Hopefully, it will be as useful and entertaining for you, as it has been for me.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, Young Brother..........you have joined a worldwide Brotherhood on this Forum.......the key to acquiring LIGHT is to remain humble, LISTEN ATTENTIVELY, and open your heart and mind to what you are about to learn.   The Heart is the seat of your Affections, Compassions, and Desires.......A Man who enters our Brotherhood should be striving to not just LEARN the material issued, but to APPLY IT TO YOUR LIFE...........keep us posted on your progress..........this Forum is positive, and we all exchange ideas and learn from one another...............*Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas*


----------



## b-mac (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! and thank you for the advice towerbuilder7 I will keep it in mind and I am honored to now be a part of this brotherhood and look forward to the journey's it will bring.


----------



## Cigarzan (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome B-Mac!


----------



## VHN5150 (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome Brother!!


----------



## hlnelson (Jun 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Ashlar76 (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome indeed and congratulations on your initiation.


----------

